# Chumukla Christmas Parade, Festival and concert



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Festival starts at 9:00 am, Parade starts at 1:00 pm This is the ******* Christmas Parade to celebrate your southern heritage. Parade route is 2 miles long..

http://bonfirejam.com/chumuckla-*******-parade.html


----------

